# McCulloch Power Mac 6



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Anyone have a link to a service manual for this chainsaw?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

JimB6267 said:


> Anyone have a link to a service manual for this chainsaw?


you needing the parts list for it ?

im actually working on a info site that will have parts diagrams for most the mcculloch saws


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

It has not been used for well over 20 years. First thing I want to do is get it started and need initial carb settings for an atempt. It it will run I know I need an exhaust muffler and an intake filter. There is enough old sawdust in the intake that I expect to at least need to clean the carb out. One of the case clips and nut are missing. Since I do not have a lot of experience I would feel more comfortable with a service manual for reference.


----------



## kansasnut (Jun 3, 2009)

you can sometimes find them on ebay


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

JimB6267 said:


> It has not been used for well over 20 years. First thing I want to do is get it started and need initial carb settings for an atempt. It it will run I know I need an exhaust muffler and an intake filter. There is enough old sawdust in the intake that I expect to at least need to clean the carb out. One of the case clips and nut are missing. Since I do not have a lot of experience I would feel more comfortable with a service manual for reference.


i happen to have the parts list on cd if you ever need a copy


----------

